

Ask HN: What is better for privacy, US or non-US based companies? - IgorPartola

I have seen lots of advice given about hosting things like your email, documents, etc. with a non-US company to avoid the NSA from getting hands-on access to it. I have also read about the different protections offered to the US citizens vs non-citizens; namely, that according to the US law, it is legal for the spy agencies to collect data about any foreign citizens as long as the data is outside the country. At least in theory, when a US citizen is involved or the spying has to take place on the US soil, a warrant is required (which in the NSA&#x27;s case is granted by the rubber-stamp FISA court). When I start thinking about how this affects, for example, non-US companies with offices in the US or vice versa, I get completely lost.<p>On a practical level, what is the best solution for a US citizen, living in the US to store personal data in the &quot;cloud&quot; with regard to government spying?<p>P.S.: Obviously, storing your data where you can physically control the storage medium is best, but not always practical. I am wondering about the next best thing.
======
Someone1234
> On a practical level, what is the best solution for a US citizen, living in
> the US to store personal data in the "cloud" with regard to government
> spying?

Encrypt it before it leaves your systems. Then they would need a warrant and
for practical reasons would need to inform you before they could get at it.

No cloud vendor is really safe. The pipes between your residence and the cloud
is tapped, so the data being outside of the US is irrelevant if you cannot get
it from A to B.

